# Car Ports - Aberdeen(shire)



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Evening folks. 

I've got a detached extended garage,which for various reasons is being used as a bit of a home office/utility space/store room. It's likely that when we eventually extend in 2-3 years, I will finally be able to convert it back to a proper garage. 

In the meantime, I'm looking at the possibility of a car port on the side of the house so I've got a bit of shelter for car cleaning duties and overnight car cover.

I've googled but wondered if any 'local's have any experience with car port suppliers/installers in the area that they would recommend?

Cheers in advance. 

Gaz


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Build it yourself all you need is some steel box section,angle iron a drill and a load of bolts just sink the box section into the ground about a foot encase it in concrete then span between the posts with the angle iron and buy corrugated sheet roofing it's doable in a weekend


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Or bolt down post holders for timber more timber to make the frame and polycarbonate sheeting for the roof.

Oh and some guttering.


----------



## asbo (Oct 11, 2012)

Look at using scaffolding.....ours has been on the side of the house for 25 years......


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

james_death said:


> Or bolt down post holders for timber more timber to make the frame and polycarbonate sheeting for the roof.
> 
> Oh and some guttering.


100x100 pressure treated posts :thumb: , polycarbonate sheeting NE Scotland me be risky unless in the correct Frame for them with good softet to stop the horrendous winds up here


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks folks. Looking at cantilever set ups as I've no where for any supporting posts due to the neighbours wall. Might speak to a couple of joiner mates. The side of the house is fairly sheltered so it would just need to cope with snow!!


----------

